# Vinegar



## Sweet sheep (May 17, 2020)

I've heard apple cider vinegar is good to use in chicken water. Would like insight. I've had chickens but still learning


----------



## Beekissed (May 18, 2020)

Sweet sheep said:


> I've heard apple cider vinegar is good to use in chicken water. Would like insight. I've had chickens but still learning





Yes, if you are consistent with it, it can really change the taste of their eggs...removes the sulfur smell and flavor and turn it into a meaty, nutty sweetness.   If you use mother vinegar, it can provide probiotics and prebiotics for the flock and help prevent coccidiosis.


----------

